# Not a micro but a project (Duramax 18 center console)



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's an awesome hull design. Looks like a mix of a panga and a simmons sea skiff.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess thats why that company had to close beacuse they copy from other manufacture without the rigth to do it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

When I saw you made a new post for a project I figured that you got something free from work again.

Nice job on the rebuild but I sure hope you checked the stringers and such under the floor before you reassembled.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Dayum.....I really like that hull! That would be a sweet sled for the Lake Gatun and some light offshore down in Panama. Heck, or even up in the Great Lakes.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Well one part of the decals are done and install. Still have to do the big one in the center. But the Duramax ones i am doing again beacuse the decal guy miss one letter on the name is PRI.
























Sunday decided after finishing the coumpounding and polishing to put it back in the trailer with out the motor jack i use to lift it from the front.  [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] BADDDD IDEAAAA!!!!!
Once again working with out the proper tools is asking for trouble.
Decided to lift the boat a couple of feet behind the front support take the support out and slide the trailer in. Sounds good and easy lets do it and just 2 people. It did not went well. I use a regular gator type jack with some wood and concrete brik beacuse it was sitting so high. Gravity took over and as soon it went up the thing went to the left and drop. There were no major damage more work for  me.
















The good thing is that didnt drop from the back
Damage
This is the only major repair on the transom thats where the two part of the hull meet 
































This how it seat on trailer know


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Repairs from the disaster are done, filler paint coumpound and buff. pics coming soon. Today i plan to go the ramp to mark the water line. So i can do the bottom paint so i can start the inside as soon as possible and go into turbo mode. The thing is my father in law is not looking to good this days with some health issues and i like to finish before something happens.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Construction had been put into hold the past two weeks after the repairs from disaster. First the rain and then my father in law health is not looking to good he had to be rush to hospital last friday and spent to days connected to a respirator machine to make the story short the doctors said he now has Lou Gehrig's disease in the last terminal stage of the condition. For know is a waiting game. I will continue with the project no matter what and work as fast as i can to finish before something happens. Pics of progress coming soon.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that PR. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!!!!!!!
Gramps


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Man, that's tough... God be with your family.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!!
Recidivist


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

After talking to my father in law the project will continue. Work hard this weekend to prime the inside.
























































This morning


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Next work on the new floor and new storage on the back


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking good always enjoy your builds.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks makin moves!!! This build has come with so many things, first my father in law, then last wednesday my father went into surgery to face cancer and he won. know and facing bankruptcy. But like some one said what doesnt kill you makes you stronger. Will see what the rest of the year brings. But this build is going to get finish no matter what. [smiley=officeslave.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Some more progress. My father in law as cheap as he is, wanted me to do the floor living the foam and the stringer the way they are. But i am not here to do a crappy work. Decided against his will and went ahead and took the foam out. He was not happy and i dont care is his safety and the safety of the rest of the family. Pics talk by them self.
































































The day after finish taking all the foam out. Any suggestion welcome.
By the atitude of my father in law i probably goging to end up buying the foam ny self. Good news a found a freebeeeeee!!!!!! Yes DuckNut another freebee from work. Found some cedar wood left buy a cargo company in one of our cargo piers and i plan to used to make the new stringer frame. jejeje


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

.
































STRINGERS OUT!!!!!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Love the lines of the boat, keep it up. Can't wait until its done. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I think your father in law had good intentions with his idea...when the boat sank you would be able to follow all of the broken pieces of foam floating to find where the boat was sitting on the bottom. ;D ;D

I am so glad you did not listen and went for a proper refit and did not sacrifice the safety of others for a speedy repair.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

From what I've seen, your workmanship is top notch. Your heart is even more impressive. We should all wish for a son-in-law of this caliber


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Well Back at it again!!!!!!!! This project been put on hold for since my last post. My father in law condition still the same and money for the project is not coming in to buy materials. Right know he is Jacksonville FL having surgery to tried to prolong is life and quality of life. Any ways frustration has taken over me in this project and decided to put it on hold at that time. But yesterday my wife told me that the surgery went well and he is doing ok, and that gave me a new force to start working on the boat again with whatever materials I have and the ones I going to buy my self for know on. Work on the inside yesterday afternoon after work. Cut all the fiberglass standing from the stringers and sand with 40 grit paper all the inside floor to prepared for new fiberglass and stringers. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Slow progress. Have plans to finish installing the stringers this weekend and work around the rest of the frame.
























Made a scale model of the new storage area for the back just to see if what is in my head is possible. To me is going to have a lot of room.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is going good. Thought we lost you there for a while having no updates. Now its time to get moving so you guys can have a rig to enjoy..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks!!!! After Hours2. more pics coming soon


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I had to cut foam out of mine without to cap off I like that shovel Keep up the good work


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Work this weekend on the stringers and reposition the hull cap.
With me going in and out the boat. I do not notice the cap was digging in on the hull








Tools of choice for the day








Replace the 3/16 factory rivets for 1/4 x 1" heavy duty rivets








Sunday work on tabbing the stringers and laying fiberglass on the front part of the floor. But with just one gallon of resin work was cut short. Plan on buying more this week.

























next weekend more work. Any suggestions welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Work only on sunday for like and hour after I went with the family to the beach. Work only on one tabbing two sides of the stringers and lay down some chop strand fiber to floor.








Work on this stand to put my friend CS J16 to be re spray. But I think I went to high going to chop one foot off and make it a two footer.


----------

